# Doggy Health Insurance



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone have Healthy Paws? I've gone through all the big companies and narrowed it down to that one for my pups. Anyone have firsthand experience with them? Things you wish you knew before enrolling that you know now?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have Healthy Paws this year... I have not had to use it. But I have had Pet Plan... Which you pay a deductible for each incidence.
Then Embrace which I loved... but the second year premium doubled.
So Healthy Paws it is. Good premium rate ... one time deductible. Complete coverage for everything.

I will always carry full coverage, ins. With My first V I carried only accident ins. on her and her illness which she died from was not covered, cost me thousands...


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> Then Embrace which I loved... but the second year premium doubled.


That's one thing I'm afraid of - have you had Healthy Paws for over a year yet?


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

I've had Healthy Paws for about 5 months now. I've made one claim and had no problems at all. Very good customer service - I called to make sure I had submitted everything they needed since it was my first time, and they processed the claim while I was on the phone. I received a check 3 days later.

They do not cover the exam fee, but seem to cover everything involving the actual accident/illness. This does not include little things, like for instance the food given during hospitalization, but all fees regarding the treatment were covered as expected/advertised.

Thus far I absolutely recommend Healthy Paws, but like you, I'm curious what will happen to the premium as time goes on.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my first year with Healthy Paws... I have changed Ins. Company every year With Fergy.
I hope the rates don't go up!!


----------



## ManskaVizsla (Apr 12, 2016)

I’m also insured by Healthy Paws. My doggy was my first, and before I made a final decision to buy him, I checked loads of information on and offline about the breed, it’s health issues and whether dog insurance companies were actually reliable. I’ve learned that unfortunately Vizslas are susceptible to a number of genetically inherited health problems such as canine epilepsy, hip dysplasia, hypothyroidism, lymphosarcoma, progressive retinal atrophy and so on (yes there’s more :white_frowning_face:. Healthy paws has been super reliable and they’ve covered 90% of our vet bills thus far. You can I think change the reimbursement amounts around to get a lower monthly payment but with all the hereditary health stuff going on we couldn’t afford to take a chance so we went with the 90% option. Calling around and comparing plans, I got the feeling that healthy paws was in the business for the right reasons. Petplan folks were super nice too but it seems like there’s some truth to all the good reviews hp has online. They’ve been great for us so far. I’ll provide a few informative resources that helped me understand the health profile of the breed a little better and also some more background on the healthy paws policy that I found pretty helpful. Send me a pm or reply on here if you have anymore questions, I’d be happy to answer them the best I can. 

http://www.vetstreet.com/dogs/vizsla 
https://www.petinsuranceu.com/healthy-paws-reviews/ 
http://www.embracepetinsurance.com/dog-breeds/vizsla 
https://www.petinsuranceu.com/compare-pet-insurance/


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

ManskaVizsla said:


> I’m also insured by Healthy Paws.


Thanks for the info! I did go ahead and enroll my two a while back. We haven't had to use it yet, but so far I'm glad I did it.


----------

